# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αν αυτοκτονησω

## Nefeli28

Δεν θα ηρεμήσω; Δεν θα ησυχάσω μια και καλή;
Αφού τίποτα άλλο δεν δείχνει να με πιάνει και να λειτουργεί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. 
Κοιτάω τα παιδιά μου και λυπαμαι που θα μείνουν χωρίς μάνα, αλλά ούτε αυτί μπορεί να με σταματήσει. 
Σκέφτομαι να πάρω όλα τα χάπια που έχω μαζί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Μπορεί να μην με ξεκάνουν και μετά να μπλέξω με νοσοκομεία.

----------


## haritini86

*μήνυμα τροποποιημένο από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Δεν θα ηρεμήσω; Δεν θα ησυχάσω μια και καλή;
> Αφού τίποτα άλλο δεν δείχνει να με πιάνει και να λειτουργεί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. 
> Κοιτάω τα παιδιά μου και λυπαμαι που θα μείνουν χωρίς μάνα, αλλά ούτε αυτί μπορεί να με σταματήσει. 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω όλα τα χάπια που έχω μαζί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Μπορεί να μην με ξεκάνουν και μετά να μπλέξω με νοσοκομεία.


Να σου πω μόνο οτι μια συνηθισμένη παρενέργεια μιας τέτοιας δηλητηρίασης είναι να καταστραφούν τα νεφρά και να χρειάζεσαι αιμοκάθαρση για όλη σου τη ζωή.
Αφού είσαι μάνα παιδιών έχεις την υποχρέωση να είσαι κοντά τους, άσχετα από το πώς αισθάνεσαι.

----------


## Demi71

Νεφελη πρεπει να το παλεψεις , εισαι νεος ανθρωπος! Ποσο καιρο παιρνεις αγωγη? Κι εγω μανουλα είμαι :)

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν θα ηρεμήσω; Δεν θα ησυχάσω μια και καλή;
> Αφού τίποτα άλλο δεν δείχνει να με πιάνει και να λειτουργεί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. 
> Κοιτάω τα παιδιά μου και λυπαμαι που θα μείνουν χωρίς μάνα, αλλά ούτε αυτί μπορεί να με σταματήσει. 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω όλα τα χάπια που έχω μαζί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Μπορεί να μην με ξεκάνουν και μετά να μπλέξω με νοσοκομεία.


Θα σου πω κάτι από τη δική μου εμπειρία πριν από μερικά χρόνια... Πήρα δυο κουτιά χάπια (δεν λέω ποια για ευνόητους λόγους, θα πω μόνο ότι ρίχνουν την πίεση και σκέφτηκα να τη ρίξω όσο πάει για να πεθάνω) κι έπεσα να ξαπλώσω και περίμενα πότε θα έρθει η ώρα... Αλλά με πείραξαν κι ήθελα να κάνω εμετό οπότε σηκώθηκα, ζαλίστηκα κι έπεσα κάτω, οι γονείς μου άκουσαν τον γδούπο και με πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο για πλύση στομάχου... Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να πεθάνεις, εγώ υπέφερα για ώρες, αν δεν έπεφτα να με ακούσουν ίσως να είχα πεθάνει αλλά είναι πολύ βασανιστικό οπότε μην το δοκιμάσεις, βασανίζεσαι και σωματικά και ψυχικά... 
Επίσης μην αφήσεις τα παιδιά σου ορφανά, σε χρειάζονται, κάνε κουράγιο...

----------


## george1520

Νεφέλη αλήθεια τώρα; έζησες τόσα πράγματα... Και έρχεσαι να πεις ότι σκέφτεσαι αυτό; καταλαβαίνω ότι κουράστηκες.. Ότι δεν μπορείς άλλο. Ότι πνιγεσαι. Αλλά ένας άνθρωπος που επιβίωσε σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, έχει παιδιά να μιλάει έτσι; Εγώ θα ήμουν περήφανος. Γιατί έγινες κάτι που οι γονείς σου δεν ήταν άξιοι να δουν. Αλλά ποιος τους χεζει; σρυ κιόλας.. Έγινες αυτό που δεν ήταν άξιοι να γίνουν. Έγινες ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ... Έγινες ΜΑΝΑ. Οκ, να λυγίζεις, οκ να πονάς. Οκ να θες χρόνο.. Αλλά θα επιστρέφεις δυνατή. Πάντα.. Δεν θα αφήσεις τίποτα να σε νικήσει γιατί αξίζεις. Όχι επειδή σε ξέρω. Αλλά ξέρω τι νιώθεις. Ξερω πως σε κάνανε να νιώσεις..
Ειμαι εδώ για ότι θες. Μπορείς να μου στείλεις μήνυμα να συζητήσουμε για τα πάντα. Αλλά να σκέφτεσαι μάλακ... Ούτε για πλάκα!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να έχεις κουραστεί με τις εμμονές σου αλλά σκέψου τα παιδιά σου.πανω από όλα είσαι μάνα...Δεν είναι άδικο να τη πληρώσουν αυτα;

----------


## Nefeli28

Έχω κουραστεί παρα πολύ. Δεν αντέχω να ζω έτσι. Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. Με την εμμονή της αρρώστιας από τον Φεβρουάριο. Κοντεύει να κλείσει χρόνος κι εγώ είμαι έτσι. Παίρνω μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Τι σκατα τίποτα δεν κάνουν; Έκανα 5 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία. Τίποτα δεν έγινε. Μόνο χειροτέρεψα. Έχω ζήσει ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ από τότε που με θυμάμαι μικρό παιδακι. 
Τα παιδιά .....ναι γι αυτά τα παιδιά έκανα τόσο καιρό υπομονή αλλά είμαι άνθρωπος και λυγίζω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω έτσι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το πόσο μπορείς να έχεις κουραστει.Κανε μου όμως τη χάρη να πας σε έναν άλλο γιατρό.και αν ήδη έχεις αλλάξει ψυχίατρο μην απελπιζεσαι.θα βρεις ένα γιατρό που θα σε βοηθήσει θα δεις


> Έχω κουραστεί παρα πολύ. Δεν αντέχω να ζω έτσι. Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. Με την εμμονή της αρρώστιας από τον Φεβρουάριο. Κοντεύει να κλείσει χρόνος κι εγώ είμαι έτσι. Παίρνω μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Τι σκατα τίποτα δεν κάνουν; Έκανα 5 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία. Τίποτα δεν έγινε. Μόνο χειροτέρεψα. Έχω ζήσει ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ από τότε που με θυμάμαι μικρό παιδακι. 
> Τα παιδιά .....ναι γι αυτά τα παιδιά έκανα τόσο καιρό υπομονή αλλά είμαι άνθρωπος και λυγίζω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω έτσι.

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτή τη βδομάδα θα πάω σε καινούριο ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν δε δεις προκοπή θες να σε στείλω στον δικό μου;


> Αυτή τη βδομάδα θα πάω σε καινούριο ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αν δε δεις προκοπή θες να σε στείλω στον δικό μου;


Ναι..είναι Αθήνα;

----------


## Sonia

Nefeli εγώ τον σχετικά λίγο καιρό που είμαι εδώ μέσα, δεν σε ακούω πάντα τόσο χάλια. Σε έχω δει να γράφεις πολύ πιο ψύχραιμα και συγκροτημένα και γιατί όχι, ακόμα και πιο αισιόδοξα! Δεν ξέρω και δεν σου λέω ότι θα τα ξεπεράσεις 100% τα θέματά σου, σίγουρα πάντως θα έρθουν και πολύ καλύτερες μέρες και θα αισθάνεσαι πάρα πολύ καλύτερα από όσο αισθάνεσαι αυτή τη στιγμή. 

Πάτα πιο πολύ στα πόδια σου και πίστεψε σε εσένα και κοίτα να πάρεις επιτέλους και αποφάσεις για τον γάμο σου, όταν η καθημερινότητά σου είναι τόσο τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω, είναι λογικό να μην ορθοποδήσεις ποτέ ψυχολογικά. Συγγνώμη που παίρνω θέση σε κάτι τόσο προσωπικό, αλλά θεωρώ ότι πολλά πράγματα ξεκινάνε από εκεί. Βρες έναν καινούριο ψυχίατρο να είναι και ψυχοθεραπευτής και θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ, θα δεις.

Να μας γράφεις εδώ πως πάει, κουράγιο και υπομονή, σε λίγο καιρό μπορεί να μπαίνεις και να γελάς με αυτά που γράφεις τώρα. Η αυτοκτονία δεν είναι ποτέ λύση σε τίποτα να το ξέρεις!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Πειραιά είναι κοντά σε μένα.σε πηγαίνω και εγώ αν θες.


> Ναι..είναι Αθήνα;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πειραιά είναι κοντά σε μένα.σε πηγαίνω και εγώ αν θες.


Οκ. Θα σου πω. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Πέρα από το κομμάτι του γιατρού όμως οντως υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μη πεθάνεις και μετά να έχεις σοβαρά προβλήματα πχ με νεφρα ή σηκώτι.Εχω σκεφτεί καθε μέθοδο αυτοκτονίας αλλά έχεις πάντα ρίσκο να ζήσεις μια ζωή σαν σακατης


> Οκ. Θα σου πω. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πέρα από το κομμάτι του γιατρού όμως οντως υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μη πεθάνεις και μετά να έχεις σοβαρά προβλήματα πχ με νεφρα ή σηκώτι.Εχω σκεφτεί καθε μέθοδο αυτοκτονίας αλλά έχεις πάντα ρίσκο να ζήσεις μια ζωή σαν σακατης


Ναι ισχύει αυτό που λες και τα έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές. 
Πολλές μεθόδους....

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα νεφελη.
θυμαμαι οτι μας εχεις περιγραψει πολυ αναλυτικα την περιεργη σχεση με τον πρωην "ψυχοθεραπευτη" σου.
δεν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτον με την "ψυχοθεραπεια". ο ανθρωπος αυτος ηταν ολοφανερα ακαταλληλος για θεραπεια.
μηπως παραλληλα με τον ψυχιατρο που θα πας, πρεπει να ξεκινησεις αληθινη ψυχοθεραπεια με αληθινο ψυχοθεραπευτη;

----------


## Nefeli28

> καλημερα νεφελη.
> θυμαμαι οτι μας εχεις περιγραψει πολυ αναλυτικα την περιεργη σχεση με τον πρωην "ψυχοθεραπευτη" σου.
> δεν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτον με την "ψυχοθεραπεια". ο ανθρωπος αυτος ηταν ολοφανερα ακαταλληλος για θεραπεια.
> μηπως παραλληλα με τον ψυχιατρο που θα πας, πρεπει να ξεκινησεις αληθινη ψυχοθεραπεια με αληθινο ψυχοθεραπευτη;


Καλημερα Remedy!
Έκανα και με άλλο ψυχολογο ψυχοθεραπεία μετά από εκείνον τον άχρηστο. Δεν είδα όμως προκοπη. Μέχρι ένα σημείο και σε κάποια πράγματα πολύ συγκεκριμένα βοήθησε. Αλλά στο κομμάτι της διαταραχής μου και των εμμονών μου δυστυχώς επιδεινώθηκα. 
Γι’αυτο τώρα αποφάσισα να δω ψυχίατρο/ ψυχοθεραπευτή μαζί.

----------


## joanna22

> Καλημερα Remedy!
> Έκανα και με άλλο ψυχολογο ψυχοθεραπεία μετά από εκείνον τον άχρηστο. Δεν είδα όμως προκοπη. Μέχρι ένα σημείο και σε κάποια πράγματα πολύ συγκεκριμένα βοήθησε. Αλλά στο κομμάτι της διαταραχής μου και των εμμονών μου δυστυχώς επιδεινώθηκα. 
> Γι’αυτο τώρα αποφάσισα να δω ψυχίατρο/ ψυχοθεραπευτή μαζί.


δεν θελω να στη χαλασω αλλα ολοι οι ψυχιατροι π λενε κ ψυχοθεραπευτες στην ουσια δεν ειναι. πηγα σε δυο τετοιους κ ειχαν κ οι δυο την ειλικρινεια να μ πουν δν κανουμς ψυχοθεραπεια. ποιο πολυ ειναι οτι εχοτν παρακολουθησει κανενα σεμιναριαρακι. ο δςυτερος κορυφαιος γιατρος π παω επισης ψυχοθεραπευτης μ ειπε ξεκαθαρα πρεπει να βρεις καλη ψυχολογο ομως ΚΑΛΗ γτ δυσκολα θα βοηθηθεις τοσο δυσκολο περιστατικο κ δν εχω να σ συστησω καμια ολοκληρη πατρα μεχρι π βρηκε μια μεσω ενος φιλου τ γιατρου π να μπορει να με αναλαβει και πηγαινω κ πραγματικα καμια σχεση με αλλες π ειχα παει η κοπελα ειναι αστερι δν πιστευα οτι θα βρω μια τοσο καλη κ δν ειναι καν ψυχολογος ειναι κοινωνικη λειτουργος αλλα εχει παρακολουθησει κ ειδικευτει σε γνωσιακη. οποτε σου συστηνω να επιλεξειε με προσοχη να βρεις εναν καλο. γιατρο π να σ συστσησει μια. πραγματικα καλη. εμενα να φανταστειε αρχικα με. εστειλε στην αθηνα στον παπακωστα προεδρος γνωσιακης στην αμερικη. αλλα επδ. ηταν μακρυα κ δν μπορεσα να ξαναπαω κ προσωπικα δν μ αρεσε δν ξαναπηγα. ομως παω μια χαρα εδω.

----------


## joanna22

> Έχω κουραστεί παρα πολύ. Δεν αντέχω να ζω έτσι. Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. Με την εμμονή της αρρώστιας από τον Φεβρουάριο. Κοντεύει να κλείσει χρόνος κι εγώ είμαι έτσι. Παίρνω μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Τι σκατα τίποτα δεν κάνουν; Έκανα 5 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία. Τίποτα δεν έγινε. Μόνο χειροτέρεψα. Έχω ζήσει ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ από τότε που με θυμάμαι μικρό παιδακι. 
> Τα παιδιά .....ναι γι αυτά τα παιδιά έκανα τόσο καιρό υπομονή αλλά είμαι άνθρωπος και λυγίζω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω έτσι.


στην ιδια φαση ειμαι και εγω νεφελη σε καταλαβαινω. σκεψου οτι δν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κολλησεις ευκολα αιντς τα παιδια σου ειναι σπανιο κ οι πιθανοτητες δν λενε ψεμματα. ακομα κ εσυ η ιδια ειναι απιστευτα ακατορθωτο το καταλαβαινεις;;;; αλλα ακομα κ αν κολλησεις δν μεταδιδεται σε κανενα κ υπαρχιυν πλεον φαρμακα οποτε μην απελπιζεσαι. ενας γιατρος φιλησε μια σθενη του με. aids παλια για αν αποδειξει οτι το αιντς δν μεταδιδεται με υγρα κ φιλια τα γνωριζεις ολα αυτα που σου λεωςδυνειδητοποιειε οτι ο κινδυνος ειναι ελαχιστος; πιο πιθανον ειναι να πεσει ελικοπτερο σπιτι σου παρα αυτο.

----------


## joanna22

> Έχω κουραστεί παρα πολύ. Δεν αντέχω να ζω έτσι. Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. Με την εμμονή της αρρώστιας από τον Φεβρουάριο. Κοντεύει να κλείσει χρόνος κι εγώ είμαι έτσι. Παίρνω μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Τι σκατα τίποτα δεν κάνουν; Έκανα 5 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία. Τίποτα δεν έγινε. Μόνο χειροτέρεψα. Έχω ζήσει ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ από τότε που με θυμάμαι μικρό παιδακι. 
> Τα παιδιά .....ναι γι αυτά τα παιδιά έκανα τόσο καιρό υπομονή αλλά είμαι άνθρωπος και λυγίζω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω έτσι.


νεφελη κ σε μενα δν κανουν τπτ τα χαπια. σε μερικους δν πιανουν ειναι να βρεις καποιο να σ κατσει αλλα να παρεις κ πιο ανεβασμενη δοση εγω ειμαι πολυ πανω απο τη μεγιστη για ιδψ ισως δν εχεις σωστο γιατρο οι δοσριε σου πρεπει να ναι μεγαλες αλλιως δν θα δεις αποτελεσμα μ χες πει παιρνεις, 200mg dumyrox εγω παιρνω 450mg το dumyrox ειναι ειδικο γ ιψδ κ τωρα θα παρω κ συνδυασμο φαρμακων. επισηε εχω ακουσει οτι το λιθιο εδιωξε σ ενα παιδι τις ιδεοληψιες. ειχα παρει κ γω παλια γ λιγο κ οντως ενιωσα πιο καθαρη γ λιγο μετα επεστρεψαν οι σχεψεις αλλα ειμαι πιο βαρυ περιστατικο. εχω κ γω να σ προτεινω εναν γιατρο αλλα δν ξερω ποσο αντεχεις οικονομικα πηγαινα παλια οταν ειχα λεφτα.να φανταστεις ημουν γ ενα χρονο σ ενα γιατρο π μ δινε ουτε το κισο απο τις προτεινομενες δοσεις γ ιψδ κ φαινοταν καλος κ ειχε περασει κ απο χαρβαντ τυχαια πηγα νοσοκομειο κ μ. παν οτι αυτες οι δοσεις ειναι σνα να μην παιρνεις τπτ κ μετα κ σ ε γιατρο κ. μ πε ακριβως το ιδιο κ παλιοτερα στον καθηγητη ψυχιατρικης π σ λεω μ χε δοσει λαντοζ 40mg πανω απο τη μεγιστη δοση δλδ θελει πολυ πραμα για να γινει δουλεια. μην απελπιζεσαι κ γω το παλευω αν κ εχω φτασει στα ορια μ κ φαντασου εχω κλειστει 7χρονια σπιτι εχω χασει τομε αυτο μ. δν δουλευεω δν μπορω να τελειωσω σπουδες κειμαι 27 νεοτατη εχασα ολα μ τα νιατα αν αυτο σε παρηγορει. κουραγιο θα το ξεπερασεις πρεπει να κανεις κε κ θέση κ παρεμποδιση στο αντικειμενο.

----------


## Nefeli28

> νεφελη κ σε μενα δν κανουν τπτ τα χαπια. σε μερικους δν πιανουν ειναι να βρεις καποιο να σ κατσει αλλα να παρεις κ πιο ανεβασμενη δοση εγω ειμαι πολυ πανω απο τη μεγιστη για ιδψ ισως δν εχεις σωστο γιατρο οι δοσριε σου πρεπει να ναι μεγαλες αλλιως δν θα δεις αποτελεσμα μ χες πει παιρνεις, 200mg dumyrox εγω παιρνω 450mg το dumyrox ειναι ειδικο γ ιψδ κ τωρα θα παρω κ συνδυασμο φαρμακων. επισηε εχω ακουσει οτι το λιθιο εδιωξε σ ενα παιδι τις ιδεοληψιες. ειχα παρει κ γω παλια γ λιγο κ οντως ενιωσα πιο καθαρη γ λιγο μετα επεστρεψαν οι σχεψεις αλλα ειμαι πιο βαρυ περιστατικο. εχω κ γω να σ προτεινω εναν γιατρο αλλα δν ξερω ποσο αντεχεις οικονομικα πηγαινα παλια οταν ειχα λεφτα.να φανταστεις ημουν γ ενα χρονο σ ενα γιατρο π μ δινε ουτε το κισο απο τις προτεινομενες δοσεις γ ιψδ κ φαινοταν καλος κ ειχε περασει κ απο χαρβαντ τυχαια πηγα νοσοκομειο κ μ. παν οτι αυτες οι δοσεις ειναι σνα να μην παιρνεις τπτ κ μετα κ σ ε γιατρο κ. μ πε ακριβως το ιδιο κ παλιοτερα στον καθηγητη ψυχιατρικης π σ λεω μ χε δοσει λαντοζ 40mg πανω απο τη μεγιστη δοση δλδ θελει πολυ πραμα για να γινει δουλεια. μην απελπιζεσαι κ γω το παλευω αν κ εχω φτασει στα ορια μ κ φαντασου εχω κλειστει 7χρονια σπιτι εχω χασει τομε αυτο μ. δν δουλευεω δν μπορω να τελειωσω σπουδες κειμαι 27 νεοτατη εχασα ολα μ τα νιατα αν αυτο σε παρηγορει. κουραγιο θα το ξεπερασεις πρεπει να κανεις κε κ θέση κ παρεμποδιση στο αντικειμενο.


Η παρεμπόδιση στην περίπτωση μου είναι να μην πάω για εξετάσεις πάλι;

----------


## lloullou00

Ναι αυτή είναι. Νεφέλη στείλε μου μήνυμα

----------


## joanna22

οχι θα προτεινα κατι πιο δραστικο να πηγαινεις σε τσεκ ποιντ συνεχεια κ να βλεπεις τις βελονες

----------


## Nefeli28

> οχι θα προτεινα κατι πιο δραστικο να πηγαινεις σε τσεκ ποιντ συνεχεια κ να βλεπεις τις βελονες


Κι όχι να κάνω την εξέταση;

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Δεν θα ηρεμήσω; Δεν θα ησυχάσω μια και καλή;
> Αφού τίποτα άλλο δεν δείχνει να με πιάνει και να λειτουργεί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. 
> Κοιτάω τα παιδιά μου και λυπαμαι που θα μείνουν χωρίς μάνα, αλλά ούτε αυτί μπορεί να με σταματήσει. 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω όλα τα χάπια που έχω μαζί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Μπορεί να μην με ξεκάνουν και μετά να μπλέξω με νοσοκομεία.


Μην αυτοκτονησεις είναι το μεγαλύτερο ΑΜΆΡΤΗΜΑ μην στρεψου ουσιαστικά κοντα στο ΘΕΟ και ολα θα πάνε καλα

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μην αυτοκτονησεις είναι το μεγαλύτερο ΑΜΆΡΤΗΜΑ μην στρεψου ουσιαστικά κοντα στο ΘΕΟ και ολα θα πάνε καλα


Κι αυτό το προσπαθώ....

----------


## take a break

Nefeli , πως είσαι κορίτσι μου σήμερα; Λίγο καλύτερα;

----------


## ERIKA

> Δεν θα ηρεμήσω; Δεν θα ησυχάσω μια και καλή;
> Αφού τίποτα άλλο δεν δείχνει να με πιάνει και να λειτουργεί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. 
> Κοιτάω τα παιδιά μου και λυπαμαι που θα μείνουν χωρίς μάνα, αλλά ούτε αυτί μπορεί να με σταματήσει. 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω όλα τα χάπια που έχω μαζί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Μπορεί να μην με ξεκάνουν και μετά να μπλέξω με νοσοκομεία.


Νεφέλη μου πως σε καταλαβαίνω κορίτσι μου.Εχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ διάφορους τρόπους αλλά ένα κοντινό μου πρόσωπο έκοψε τις φλέβες του και τελικά επέζησε (ευτυχώς γιατί ο λόγος ήταν γελοίος ).με τα χάπια μπορεί να παθεις ζημια και να ναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Εγώ ξέρω τι θα κάνω αν επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό που φοβάμαι αλλά δε σου λέω γιατί δε θέλω το κρίμα στα λαιμό μου.μάζεψε όση δύναμη σου έχει μείνει για να βγάζεις μια μια τη μέρα...

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Νεφελη και Ερικα,σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο...αλλα...ακομα και ΑΙDS να εχετε (που δεν εχετε),πλεον η ασθενεια αυτη εχει μετατραπει σε μια χρονια κατασταση ,και οι περισσοτεροι ασθενεις εχουν εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα ζωης.(Με εξαιρεση τους τοξικομανεις,οπου εκει υπαρχουν κι αλλα δυσεπιλυτα θεματα).Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με καρκινους,ανθρωποι με νευρολογικες ασθενειες,που ειναι απειρως χειροτερες απο αυτο που φοβαστε.Δηλαδη τι να πει καποιος που εχει μια ασθενεια που τον αφηνει κλειδωμενο στο ιδιο του το σωμα,να μην μπορει ουτε να μιλησει ουτε να φαει;Η καποιος με ανοια που χανει τον εαυτο του καθε μερα;;;Αποτι εχετε πει εχετε κανει εξετασεις ,δεν εχετε τη γ@@@@@ αυτη αρρωστια,οποτε να χαρειτε τα παιδακια σας και τη ζωη σας.Η ζωη ειναι σκληρη και πρεπει να ζουμε την καθε στιγμη οσο μπορουμε καλυτερα...Σας καταλαβαινω διοτι και εγω ειχα ψυχωση με μια συγκεκριμενη φοβερη αρρωστια,και ακομα εχω σε μικροτερο βαθμο...αλλα προχωρηστε.Ειναι κριμα πραγματικα να καταστρεφετε τις ζωες σας ετσι.

----------


## take a break

Κορίτσια τι συνέβη και έχετε τέτοια φοβία με το aids; Πχ εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί και να κολλησω κορονοιο είναι όμως φυσιολογικό διότι είναι πανδημία και πάλι γιατί έχω κόσμο με νοσήματα σπίτι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Κορίτσια τι συνέβη και έχετε τέτοια φοβία με το aids; Πχ εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί και να κολλησω κορονοιο είναι όμως φυσιολογικό διότι είναι πανδημία και πάλι γιατί έχω κόσμο με νοσήματα σπίτι.


Εγώ φοβάμαι ότι κόλλησα από το τσεκποιντ που πήγα να εξεταστω για ειτζ....

----------


## take a break

> Εγώ φοβάμαι ότι κόλλησα από το τσεκποιντ που πήγα να εξεταστω για ειτζ....


Αποκλείεται νεφέλη ! Αποκλείεται να συνέβη αυτό, υπάρχει κάτι στο παρελθόν στα παιδικά σου χρόνια που συσχετιστηκε με το ειτζ θυμάσαι; Ίσως είχες κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός και τότε εμαθες γι αυτήν την ασθένειά

----------


## take a break

Νεφέλη μπράβο σου με τέτοια ταλαιπωρία που πηγαίνεις για δουλειά, μεγάλο πράγμα. Πάντως δεν είσαι μόνη σου και εγώ σήμερα έχω τέτοια μελαγχολία που δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ζωντανή ή νεκρή. Το αντίθετο από σένα , αδιαφορώ και για την υγεία μου να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος , να πάω σε γυναικολόγο για έλεγχο .

----------


## giorgos panou

Νεφελη! πιστευεις στον ΧΡΙΣΤΟ? εαν ναι,εχεις σκεφτει να βρεις εναν πνευματικο? ισως η βοηθεια που ψαχνεις και δεν βρισκεις να ειναι εκει! Ο χριστιανισμος ειναι ενα ειδος θεραπειας οπως και η ψυχοθεραπειες χωρις φαρμακα - διοτις οι ψυχειατρικες θεραπευτικες μεθοδοι με φαρμακα ειναι καθαρα ιατρικες - ετσι λοιπον θα ελεγα να το σκεφτεις! Ξερεις και οι δυο εχουν τον ιδιο σκοπο! να μας κνουν καλα, να φυγει η "μαυριλα". Το διαφορετικο σε αυτες τις πρακτηκες ειναι οτι ο χριστιανησμος προσπαθει να σε θεραπευσει με το να σε κανει πιο ταπυνοη προσωπικοτητα, και με το να σε "βορβαδιζει" με αγαπη και αληθεια.Απο την αλλη υ πρακτικη ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα δυνατο ΕΓΩ, διοτις θεωρειτε οτι οσοι εχουμε τασεις αυτοκτωνιας εχουμε λιγο ΕΓΩ, οτι δεν εχουμε μεσα μας θαυμασμο για τον εαυτο μας, αρα θελουν να μας κανον να "λατρεψουμε" τον εαυτο μας!, οταν υπαρχει η θεραπεια της τακτικης αυξισης ογκου η καλογραμμισης των σωματικων μυων μας, αυτο ειναι, σε βαζει σε ενα τρυπακι να κανεις καλο σωμα! αρα δεν αυτοκτωνεις διοτις θελεις να κανεις καλο σωμα! Ομως νομιζω οτι το να πας κοντα στον Θεο ειναι οτι καλητερο, να ζητησεις συγνωμη για τις αμαρτιες σου, να δειξεις πραγματικη μετανοια! και να γινεις και εσυ ενα προβατο με καλη καρδια στον ομορφο καταπρασινο καμπο του Χριστου, οταν ο ποιμενας σου σου δωσει την χαρα της θειας κοινωνιας θα δεις τοτε ποσο δυνατη θα γινεις! Εκφραζω την γνωμη μου, δεν λεω οτι ειναι το καλητερο, αλλα νομιζω οτι μονο με την νικη μας εναντι του σατανα! δλδ της χαρας που ερχετε απο υλικα αγαθα αποκτησεις μας, η απο την λαθος ηδωνη! ,την αμαρτολη χαρα! και ευεξια! αυτα ειναι κακα πραγματα! μονο μεσα απο την προσευχη μπορει ο ανθρωπος να βρει υγειες χαρα και ειρηνη μεσα του! 
Θελω να ξες οτι προσωπικα ακομα εχω μεσα μου ερωτηματα εαν ειναι η εκκλησια σωστη και οι ιερεις της! Μαλιστα προ λιγους μηνες μαλωσα με τον πνευματικο μου! μου μιλησε ασχημα ,πρωτα διοτις ειχα σχεση με μια κοπελα οπου για αυτον ηταν τελειος ανηθικη σχεση! και δευτερον λογο της καταθλιψης μου, μου ειπε τι η καταθλιψη ειναι αρρωστια εγωισμου! ,κι επειδη μου τ ειπε αποτομα, δυστυχως οργιστικα! μερικες φορες ,δεν ξερω αν ειναι το πως μεγαλωσα! αλλα οταν με προσβαλουν δεν παει να ειναι ο ΠΑΠΑΣ! μερικες φορες απαντω και τσαμπουκαλευομαι ! Αποτελλεσμα ειναι πλεον να μην εχω πνευματικο!, και φοβηθει και λιγο διοτις μου ειπαν οτι οπως ο πνευματικος μου, μου επερνε τις αμαρτιες και εδιοχνε το κακο απο γυρο μου, ετσι και αν του τη λεω, μπορει να κανει και το αντιθετο! το επιασα ως απειλει! και αντι να φοβηθω! οπως τωρα, επιτεθηκα παλυς! λες και ειμουν μικρο παιδι! Αρα πλεον ειμαι εκτος του ποιμνιου! ειμαι ενα προβατο μονο του χωρις εξουσιαστη και προστατη!

----------


## oboro

...Και γιατι να παει η κοπελα σε εναν ανθρωπο αστοιχειωτο και στιγματιστη που θεωρει την καταθλιψη "αρρωστια του Εγω" ;

----------


## hlias1988

μου αρεσει η πνευματικη ζωη αλλα δεν μπορω τους παπαδες.

----------


## giorgos panou

> ...Και γιατι να παει η κοπελα σε εναν ανθρωπο αστοιχειωτο και στιγματιστη που θεωρει την καταθλιψη "αρρωστια του Εγω" ;


 Δεν της ειπα να παει σε αυτον!!! Υπαεχουν παπαδες με χαρισμα!, και δεν λεω για το Αγιο Πνευμα οπου το παιρνουν λογο του χρησματος τους! ουτε λεω για το οτι ειναι εκπροσοποι κατα καποιον τροπο του Θεου στον κοσμο μας! οπου -εαν ειστε βεβαια χριστιανοι, διοτις απο οτι καταλαβα πλεον ειμαστε πολυ λιγοι οι πιστεον σε κατι τετοιο, πλεον οι πιο πολλοι ανθρωποι ειναι αθεοι και ειδολολατρες! - ετσι λοιπον υπαρχουν ανθρωποι οπου ειναι και μορφομενοι αλλα και το σημαντικοτερο, η ορθοδωξη εκκλησια αποδεχεται την ψυχολογια ως θεραπεια απολυτα! μαλιστα υπαρχουν πολλοι παπαδες που ειναι ψυχολογοι! δεν το ξερατε μαλον αυτο, αλλα ειναι αληθεια! 
Συγκεκριμενα φιλη Νεφελη ,αν επιλεξεις τον δρομο της πιστης, τα πραματα θα ειναι καπως ετσι κατα την εμπειρια μου παντα! Καποιος που παει στην εκκλησια .πρεπει να σκεφτει πρωτα τον εαυτο της και μετα τα τεκνα της! Διοτις αν το κανει για αλλους δεν θα παει καλα! πρεπει να δεχτει το να προσπαθησει με δυναμη! ,ομως πρεπει να δεχτει την υπαρξη του θεου, την διαθικη! και να δεχτει οτι ειναι αμαρτολη! οτι πρεπει να μετανοησει! να ζητησει συγνωμη! να παισει στα ποδια εμπρος στον ιερεα! με κλαμα να του πει τα κακα που εχει κανει! τις αμαρτωλες σκεψεις της! αυτο γινετε ωστε να σταματησουμε πλεον να εχουμε ως στοχο ζωης την αναπτηξη του ΕΓΩ!,να μην νομιζουμε οτι ο θαυμασμος προς εμας ειναι το σωστο!Οταν λοιπον φυγει αυτο, μετα υπαρχει το επομενο βημα οπου ειναι η ΑΓΑΠΗ! , ο παπας θα σου μιλαει ομορφα, και θα σου δειχνει αγαπη!, διοτις για την εκκλησια η θεραπεια ειναι η ΑΓΑΠΗ!! αυτο μας θεραπευει κι μας κανει καλα!

----------


## giorgos panou

> ...Και γιατι να παει η κοπελα σε εναν ανθρωπο αστοιχειωτο και στιγματιστη που θεωρει την καταθλιψη "αρρωστια του Εγω" ;


θα σου συνηστουσα κι εσενα να βρεις εναν πνευματικο! ,να ανικεις πλεον σε καποιο πιμνιο!, διοτις ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν την αναγκη να ανηκουν καπου, ολοι εχουν την αναγκη της προστασιας απο μια ομαδα ιδιων πιστευω! θα αποκτησεις πιμενα! οπου πρεπει να μην ντρεπεσαι να του φιλας το χερι! να μην ντρεπεσαι να σκυβεις εμπρος του! δυστυχως ομως το βλεπουμε λαθος το να σεβομαστε αλλους! δεν μας αφηνει ο εγωισμος! δλδ ο πονηρος! 
Δεν συμφωνεις με πολλα απο τα μηνυματα μου και το εχω παρατηρησει! νομιζω οτι κανεις λαθος !εαν μπορουσες να τα διαβασεις σωστα! θα εβλεπες οτι εχω τον σωστο τροπο! και οτι εσυ κανεις λαθος!Δυστυχως , ο κοσμος οπου ζουμε δεν δινει δυναμη και ενεργεια στο σωστο! παρα μονο την αποδοχη του με συνενεση! ετσι αν καποιος γραψει κατις που ειναι σωστο, ενδεχετε να γελανε μαζι του! και να επικρατησει το λαθος! το λαθος των πολλων! Αυτο σε κοινωνιες με απολυταρχισμο και με εξτρεμιστικη πιστη στο ΘΕΟ δεν το ζουν αυτο το προβλημα! ισως κι για αυτο τα θεοκρατικα συστηματα ηταν μαλον πιο αποδοτικα .Αυτο δεν ειναι δεδομενο βεβαια! εξαλου ειναι η δικη μου οπτικη και οχι η αντικοιμενικη! Απλα νομιζω οτι μερικες φορες η ελευθερια εχει παρενεργειες! ακομα και σαν σκεψη!, γι φανταστειτε να υπηρχε ενα μηχανιμα,ενα κομπιουτερ οπου να μπορουσε να ελενχει ακομα και τις σκεψεις μας! να εβλεπε δλδ πως και τι ιδεες εχουμε! και μεσα απο την εξουσια αναλωγος να υπηρχαν κιρωσεις!,πως θα ηταν ο κοσμος αραγε?? καλητερος? η οχι?

----------


## oboro

...Οποτε ζητω η θεοκρατια, κατω η αθεϊα, μην ντρεπεσαι να του φιλας το χερι και επισης καλα κρασα.

----------


## giorgos panou

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## giorgos panou

> ...Οποτε ζητω η θεοκρατια, κατω η αθεϊα, μην ντρεπεσαι να του φιλας το χερι και επισης καλα κρασα.


 λυπαμαι που ο εγωισμος σου δεν σε αφηνει να μου γραψεις το "συγνωμη" να μου γραψεις γενικα οτι εχεις αδικο και να μου πεις συγνωμη για τα οσα μηνυματα σου εχουν ειρωνικο λογο απεναντιμου!, λυπαμαι που ενω γνωριζεις οτι εχω δικιο, και οτι καταβαθος μεσα σου θες να γραψεις 1000 συγνωμη και 1000 λεξεις για να δικαιολογηθεις, ο εγωισμος δε σε αφηνει! 
Αν ειμουν στην θεση σου θα εγραφα οτι εχω λαθος, και θα ειχα και την ελευθερια να σου πω συγνωμη! διοτις εχω αρμωνια μεσα μου. ευχομαι να σου μπει και εσενα η αρμονια στην ψυχουλα σου καποια μερα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> ...Οποτε ζητω η θεοκρατια, κατω η αθεϊα, μην ντρεπεσαι να του φιλας το χερι και επισης καλα κρασα.


και να ξες οτι δεν παει να πει οτι με την συγνωμη σου θα συγχωρεθεις! οτι θα την δεχτω δλδ! αυτο ειναι κατις που εαν θελει καποιος το κανει!! αρα μην το θεωεις συγουρο.! θα το σκεφτω! και μεχρι τωρα, μαλον δεν,,,

----------


## take a break

> και να ξες οτι δεν παει να πει οτι με την συγνωμη σου θα συγχωρεθεις! οτι θα την δεχτω δλδ! αυτο ειναι κατις που εαν θελει καποιος το κανει!! αρα μην το θεωεις συγουρο.! θα το σκεφτω! και μεχρι τωρα, μαλον δεν,,,


Aυτα να μην λέγονται ούτε για αστείο πως ή κατάθλιψη και τα παράγωγά της είναι ή κατάσταση ενός μεγάλου εγώ , ξεκάθαρα είσαι λάθος. Πολλοί βιβλικοί ήρωες είχαν μελαγχόλησε όπως ο Δαυιδ, ο Ιωβ. Ο Παυλος μάλιστα την κατάθλιψη την δεχεται ως ασθένεια και συμβουλεύει μαθήτρια του να εξωτερικευεται στα συναισθήματα της, να περπατά να τρέφεται σωστά. Εσύ μάλλον γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από τον Παυλο

----------


## hlias1988

> Aυτα να μην λέγονται ούτε για αστείο πως ή κατάθλιψη και τα παράγωγά της είναι ή κατάσταση ενός μεγάλου εγώ , ξεκάθαρα είσαι λάθος. Πολλοί βιβλικοί ήρωες είχαν μελαγχόλησε όπως ο Δαυιδ, ο Ιωβ. Ο Παυλος μάλιστα την κατάθλιψη την δεχεται ως ασθένεια και συμβουλεύει μαθήτρια του να εξωτερικευεται στα συναισθήματα της, να περπατά να τρέφεται σωστά. Εσύ μάλλον γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από τον Παυλο


πολυ ωραιο αυτο που γραφεις......

----------


## imperial

νια συμφωνω.. απλα πιστευω πως ολλα αυτα τα βιβλικα πρεπει καποιος να μπορει να τα κατανοισειπως τα λενε... δλδ ειναι καποιες ποεριπετωσεις που καποια ψυχολογικα εχουν να ανουν με κρυμενο εγωισμο κ αλλες οχι... επεισης δεν λεω οτι ειναι εγωιστης ο αλλος απλα καμια φορα μεσα στην ψυχη μας υπαρχουν πεποιθησεις κυμενες που ουτε εμεις καταλαβαινουμε καλα καλα... σηγουρα εχει τεραστια σχεση η ποιωτητα ζωης του καθε ενα... να δωσω ενα παραδειγμα σχετικα με την υπερηφανεια.. π.χ. ενας νεαρος (ειτε εφηβος ειτε λιγο πιο μεγαλος εργενης που θα λεγαμε) θελει να αυτοκτονησει... γτ δν πιστευει οτι αυτη η ζωη του αξιζει... κ οτι επρεπε να εχει μια ζωη που θα ηταν απο τους πιω βολεμενους με το ενα κ το αλλο καλα ωραια κ τακτοποιημενα... κ εχει κ δικαιολογια οτι αφου ειχα ολλες τις δυνατοτητες που χρειαζωταν... απλα οι αλλοι σαν εμενα που ειχαν κ αυτοι δυνατοτητες ετυχε ναναι ετσι οι συνθηκες τις ζωης τους που μπορεσαν να τις εκμεταλευτουν εξ-ολλοκληρου.. ενω εγω εχω γαμηθει στην ατυχια... η πως υπαρχει ενας αγραφος κανονας περι μοιρας που λεει οτι αυτοι που για μια μεγαλη περιοδο της ζωης του ειχανε ασχημια στην ζωη τωρα πρεπει να γυρισει το συμπαν αναποδα κ να λαβυν σε ιδια βαρυτητα ολλα τα καλα.. κ αν δεν γινει αυτο ο θεος η ηζωη τους αδικησε κ δν εχουν κατι να χασουν απ οτ να τα κακαρωσουν

----------


## imperial

δεν σκευτωνται ομως... πως αυτη η αδικια κ οι φαντασιωσεις περι δικαιωσης για την ζωη εινια <πλανες> του μυαλου... κ τις πολυ εξυπναδας μας που ολλα τα ξερουμε... κ να πει οκ ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος οποτε κ ο καθενας εχει δυνατοτητες μοναδικες... οποτε καλα θα ηταν να αποτησω καλη ζωη κ κοντα στον θεο κ να μου φανερωσει αυτος μεσα μου τι θα ηταν καλυτερο για εμενα...

----------


## take a break

Eγω ξέρω πως ένας άνθρωπος αρχίζει να " χαλάει" γιατί του έχουν τσαλακωσει το εγω του. 
Του έχουν πει πολλές φορές πόσο ανάξιος και μικρός ειναι από τα παιδικά του χρόνια. Δεν είναι μεγάλο το εγώ του, μικρό είναι και ασήμαντο κατά αυτόν διότι έχει ακούσει μία ζωή τους δικούς του να του το λένε

----------


## take a break

Πολλοί βιβλικοί ήρωες πάλεψαν με την κατάθλιψη, ποτέ ο Θεός τους είπε πως έχετε μεγάλο εγω; Ο Δαυιδ την παρουσιάζει πολύ παραστατικά στους ψαλμούς του, λέει πως τον πονανε όλα τα κόκκαλα του από την θλίψη. , ή ψυχή του θρηνεί έως θανάτου. Ο Ιερεμιας έκλαιγε συνέχεια και είχε ανορεξία. Ο Ιωβ δεν μπορούσε πλέον να ζει και ο Ηλιας πολλές φορές απελπιστηκε από την ζωή του .
Όλοι στραφησαν προς τον Θεό , δεν λέω να μην στρεφομαστε και μεις αλλά σαν άνθρωποι εννοείται θα νιώσουμε κατάθλιψη και δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο φταίμε. Το μυαλό από τα βάσανα χαλάει δεν είναι δική μας υπαιτιότητα.

----------


## hlias1988

δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι εχω χαμηλο εγω... και οτι φταινε οι γονεις μου... γιατι θα τους πλακωνα στο ξυλο... εαν οχι στο ξυλο θα δημιουργουσα φασαρια... αλλα τι να το κανεις τωρα το κακο εχει γινει......ας συνηδειτοποιησουμε που ειμαστε και ας στραφουμε στο καλο...

----------


## hlias1988

εχω κανει δυο αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας... ηπια δυο κουτια ντεπον.. το ειπα κατευθυαν και πηγαμε για πληση στομαχου.. το εκανα για να ταρακουνησω την μανα μου οτι τα πραγματα δεν πανε καλα με την παρτη μου... και θα μου πεις ωραιος τροπος .. φυσικα και οχι... εγω το εκανα παντως...μαλακια... το εχω μετανιωσει... και ουτε θα το ξανα κανω...
αυτο που ειπες για το μικρο εγω..... 
διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ για τον ευνοχισμο.. πως μερικες μανες ευνουχιζουν τα παιδια τους... και ενιωσα και νιωθω σε αυτην την κατηγορια...
αλλα τι να κανεις τωρα.. ετσι εμαθαν απο τους γονεις τους.....
πχ μπορω να δημιουργησω ιστορια πχ στο facebook και να βρω καμια να παω για καφε... αλλα δεν νιωθω αυτοπεπηθηση... ουτε δυναμη να στηριξω τον λογο μου......

----------


## take a break

> εχω κανει δυο αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας... ηπια δυο κουτια ντεπον.. το ειπα κατευθυαν και πηγαμε για πληση στομαχου.. το εκανα για να ταρακουνησω την μανα μου οτι τα πραγματα δεν πανε καλα με την παρτη μου... και θα μου πεις ωραιος τροπος .. φυσικα και οχι... εγω το εκανα παντως...μαλακια... το εχω μετανιωσει... και ουτε θα το ξανα κανω...
> αυτο που ειπες για το μικρο εγω..... 
> διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ για τον ευνοχισμο.. πως μερικες μανες ευνουχιζουν τα παιδια τους... και ενιωσα και νιωθω σε αυτην την κατηγορια...
> αλλα τι να κανεις τωρα.. ετσι εμαθαν απο τους γονεις τους.....


Για κανέναν δεν αξίζει να κάνεις απόπειρα για κανέναν. Μιλώ καθαρά για την περίπτωση μου πως έφτασα στην κατάθλιψη όχι γιατί είχα μεγαλο εγώ αλλά γιατί είχα πολύ μικρό .

----------


## hlias1988

δεν επρεπε να το κανω... αλλα πες βλακα... εχει και τα οφελη του αυτο... με προσεχουν περισσοτερο....
τι γνωμη σας θα ηθελα... δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη....που εχω το ξερω....

----------


## take a break

> δεν επρεπε να το κανω... αλλα πες βλακα... εχει και τα οφελη του αυτο... με προσεχουν περισσοτερο....
> τι γνωμη σας θα ηθελα... δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη....που εχω το ξερω....


Ηλια όλα αυτά τα γράφω για να μην φτάνουμε σε αυτό που έφτασες εσύ για να σε προσεξουν δηλ.πως ο καταθλιπτικός είναι τεμπέλης, έχει μεγάλο εγώ, δεν πάει σε πνευματικό, δεν πιστεύει στον Θεό, δεν θέλει να γίνει καλα ο ίδιος, κάθεται και μιζεριαζει όλη μέρα, λάθος απόψεις όλες.

----------


## hlias1988

αυτες τι αποψεις ποιος τις εχει? γενικα η κοινωνια? γιατι εγω συμφωνω μαζι σου....

----------


## proteus

"Ξέρεις ποιός είμαι Εγώ ρε"; είπε ένα μυρμήγκι σε ένα άλλο.
Ηταν το τελευταίο πράγμα που ξεστόμισε, γιατί ένας ελέφαντας έκανε αμέριμνος την απογευματινή του βόλτα...

Η κατάθλιψη είναι σύμπτωμα ενός πληγωμένου Εγώ, αλλά για να πληγωθεί ένα Εγώ πρέπει να μειωθεί, άρα υπήρξε κάποτε μεγάλο. Ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις λοιπόν. Ένα Εγώ μπορεί να είναι μικρό επειδή συνειδητοποιεί οτι είναι ένας κόκκος άμμου στο Σύμπαν. Οτι είναι ασήμαντο, αλλά μοναδικό. Ένα τέτοιο Εγώ δεν παθαίνει κατάθλιψη. Ένα Εγώ που πίστευε πως είναι μεγάλο αλλά οι περιστάσεις το μείωσαν, αυτό μπορεί να πάθει κατάθλιψη.

----------


## hlias1988

εμενα παντως μου δινει δυναμη το γεγονος οτι συνηδειτοποιω τι ειμαστε στο συμπαν.. αλλα απο την αλλη η περιστασεις με εκαναν να σκεφτομαι απαισιοδοξα....

----------


## take a break

> "Ξέρεις ποιός είμαι Εγώ ρε"; είπε ένα μυρμήγκι σε ένα άλλο.
> Ηταν το τελευταίο πράγμα που ξεστόμισε, γιατί ένας ελέφαντας έκανε αμέριμνος την απογευματινή του βόλτα...
> 
> Η κατάθλιψη είναι σύμπτωμα ενός πληγωμένου Εγώ, αλλά για να πληγωθεί ένα Εγώ πρέπει να μειωθεί, άρα υπήρξε κάποτε μεγάλο. Ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις λοιπόν. Ένα Εγώ μπορεί να είναι μικρό επειδή συνειδητοποιεί οτι είναι ένας κόκκος άμμου στο Σύμπαν. Οτι είναι ασήμαντο, αλλά μοναδικό. Ένα τέτοιο Εγώ δεν παθαίνει κατάθλιψη. Ένα Εγώ που πίστευε πως είναι μεγάλο αλλά οι περιστάσεις το μείωσαν, αυτό μπορεί να πάθει κατάθλιψη.


Δηλ.εμεις όλοι εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ με τις ψυχικές παθησεις φταίμε λόγω του μεγάλου μας εγώ ! Σου εύχομαι από καρδιάς ποτέ να μην περάσεις ότι περνάμε γιατί γρήγορα θα αναθεωρήσεις

----------


## hlias1988

> Δηλ.εμεις όλοι εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ με τις ψυχικές παθησεις φταίμε λόγω του μεγάλου μας εγώ ! Σου εύχομαι από καρδιάς ποτέ να μην περάσεις ότι περνάμε γιατί γρήγορα θα αναθεωρήσεις


προβλεπω τσακωμω! αφηστε το καλυτερα!

----------


## proteus

> Δηλ.εμεις όλοι εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ με τις ψυχικές παθησεις φταίμε λόγω του μεγάλου μας εγώ ! Σου εύχομαι από καρδιάς ποτέ να μην περάσεις ότι περνάμε γιατί γρήγορα θα αναθεωρήσεις


Δεν μίλησα για ψυχικές παθήσεις γενικά. Για κατάθλιψη μίλησα.

----------


## proteus

> προβλεπω τσακωμω! αφηστε το καλυτερα!


Χαχαχα.. μην ανησυχείς φίλε Ηλία. Δεν μου αρέσουν τα αίματα..

----------


## hlias1988

> Δεν μίλησα για ψυχικές παθήσεις γενικά. Για κατάθλιψη μίλησα.


ρε παιδια μην ιατροποιητε ολα..... τι καταθλιψη τι ψυχικες παθησεις... και αλλοι δεν παιρνουν φαρμακα και δινουν αγωνα...

----------


## take a break

> Δεν μίλησα για ψυχικές παθήσεις γενικά. Για κατάθλιψη μίλησα.


Στην κατάθλιψη δεν παίρνεις φάρμακα;

----------


## proteus

> Στην κατάθλιψη δεν παίρνεις φάρμακα;


Οχι πάντα. Προσωπικά είχα πάρει το cipralex για έξι μήνες και με βοήθησε. Αλλά άλλαξα πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή μου έκτοτε. Ενα από αυτά ήταν η πεποίθησή μου οτι όλοι πρέπει να με σέβονται και να με αγαπούν (το φουσκωμένο Εγώ που λέγαμε).

----------


## take a break

> Οχι πάντα. Προσωπικά είχα πάρει το cipralex για έξι μήνες και με βοήθησε. Αλλά άλλαξα πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή μου έκτοτε. Ενα από αυτά ήταν η πεποίθησή μου οτι όλοι πρέπει να με σέβονται και να με αγαπούν (το φουσκωμένο Εγώ που λέγαμε).


Πέρασα βαρειά κατάθλιψη αγαπητέ και όταν λέω βαρειά να εγώ γίνει πετσί και κόκκαλο να με ταιζουν στο στόμα πριν πάρω βέβαια αντικαταθλιπτικά και συνερθω λιγο. Νομίζω πως είναι πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα από όσο νομίζεις.

----------


## take a break

Το θέμα εδώ σε αυτό το θρεντ είναι τα συναισθήματα της Νεφελης και έχουμε ήδη πλατιασει . Ας μην επεκταθούμε άλλο στα δικά μας.

----------


## proteus

> Πέρασα βαρειά κατάθλιψη αγαπητέ και όταν λέω βαρειά να εγώ γίνει πετσί και κόκκαλο να με ταιζουν στο στόμα πριν πάρω βέβαια αντικαταθλιπτικά και συνερθω λιγο. Νομίζω πως είναι πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα από όσο νομίζεις.


Το καταλαβαίνω. Μπορεί να γίνουν ακόμα πιό περίπλοκα.
Όταν συνήλθες τι έκανες ωστε να μην το ξαναπάθεις;

----------


## proteus

> Το θέμα εδώ σε αυτό το θρεντ είναι τα συναισθήματα της Νεφελης και έχουμε ήδη πλατιασει . Ας μην επεκταθούμε άλλο στα δικά μας.


Κάθε θέμα είναι τροφή για σκέψη. Γι αυτό είναι το φόρουμ. Πάντως σέβομαι την παρατήρησή σου και σταματώ εδώ.

----------


## take a break

> Το καταλαβαίνω. Μπορεί να γίνουν ακόμα πιό περίπλοκα.
> Όταν συνήλθες τι έκανες ωστε να μην το ξαναπάθεις;


Επειδή εδώ είναι το θρεντ για την νεφέλη ας μην επεκταθούμε έχω γράψει την περίπτωση μου στο υποφέρουν της ψυχοφαρμακολογιας.

----------

